# All dark green cichlid juvenile?



## kathyryan (Sep 13, 2013)

I was given 6 free cichlids today all babys and I can recognise 5 of them but there is one very dark green/muddy colour (almost black) cichlid that I have never seen before, I just wonderd if anyone knew anything about it?


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Probably better to ID if you post a picture.


----------



## kathyryan (Sep 13, 2013)

Very good point, it's late I'm tired..... I will try get a good one but he's hard to snap very quick


----------



## kathyryan (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

the last pic could be a cynotilapia afra of some kind


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

EBJD keeper said:


> the last pic could be a cynotilapia afra of some kind


Are you talking about the little one or the big one?
Because I have no good guess on the smaller dark one. Maybe a female hap/peacock of some kind.


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

Michael_S said:


> EBJD keeper said:
> 
> 
> > the last pic could be a cynotilapia afra of some kind
> ...


big one


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

When you received the fish, what were the original owners calling them?

It's never a good idea to keep unidentified Africans together. You may never know what the fish is. Could be a hybrid, as well. Stocking your tank with what has/can work will make the chances for success greater.


----------



## kathyryan (Sep 13, 2013)

I received them for free along with 5 other juveniles which I know what all the others are , it was just this little one I couldn't identify and the person who was giving them away didn't know any of the species not even the yellow lab


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Where did this person get the fish, or what were they sold as?


----------



## kathyryan (Sep 13, 2013)

All they said was they were all bought together from a pet store (which is quite a well known pet store for cichlids here in the uk) they had one yellow lab, one red zebra, one auratus, one blue zebra and one crabro and the little one in the pictures


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Gotcha...

Adding one of this and that will lead to problems, especially the nastys like auratus. Are you trying an all male tank?

I have problems with stocking breeding, identified groups. Fish for free is tempting, but in the long run knowing what you have and what to expect will cost less.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

That dark green/black one is most likely some type of hybrid Hap.

.


----------

